# Ports and make.conf



## icecoke (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi!

In a situation where I have some weird paths, it seems setting 'PREFIX' and 'LOCALBASE' is not enough for having some ports finding its dependencies. As an example I tried to install php55-iconv-5.5.5 which depends on libiconv.so.3 which is installed in a non standard directory.

Is it possible to set (configure) variables like --with-iconv=<DIR> in make.conf?


----------



## icecoke (Nov 8, 2013)

*Solved*

Found it 

`make CONFIGURE_ARGS="--with-iconv=<DIR>"`

As a make variable I guess it's also possible to place it in make.conf, which I haven't tried yet, but the call above is working excellent.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 12, 2013)

icecoke said:
			
		

> As an example I tried to install php55-iconv-5.5.5 which depends on libiconv.so.3 which is installed in a non standard directory.


Which begs the question, why is libiconv in a non-standard location?


----------

